# There really a big difference?



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I know the difference its height of a few inches, but do the piranhas really need that. I know I can get a 40 long for like $50. Or a 55 for $99. Maybe 80 at Jacks.

Could I still keep pygos in a 40 long??


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

you can get them cheaper than that at Aqua Adventure


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

you mean the 55 would be cheaper at Aquarium adventure?? What about the questions about the 40 compared to the 55??


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

if the 40g is much cheaper its better to go with it, in my experience piranhas dont use all the height unless feeding


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

yeah 40 gallon long at meijers is 55 bucks and a 55 gallon at jacks is 95, let me think bout that, lol go with the 40 man.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Id say it would depend with the fish as well, if you are putting a tall fish in there they may need the height, but I doubt you are, are you?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

nope just some pygos. I want to get a caribe to get them more aggressive.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> I know the difference its height of a few inches, but do the piranhas really need that. I know I can get a 40 long for like $50. Or a 55 for $99. Maybe 80 at Jacks.
> 
> Could I still keep pygos in a 40 long??


 Is this 40 long the same as a 40 breeder? If yes then I'd suggest you pick this tank up. $50 is a good price and it offers tons of area to swim in.


----------



## red devils red (Mar 12, 2003)

thats a good price for a tank,compared to a55 gal costing about 150,looks like you'll have some extra moey for piranhas


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Fit waht best works into your budget... thats the key :







:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

a whole 55g setup at Walmart cost $135 I believe though its a decent filter, but the rest is good, tank, hood, light and heater I think


----------

